# Tariff Check - Calling all Siti Broadband 1Mbps unlimited users in Kolkata



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello friends

I would like to know how much you guys pay for using Siti Broadband 1 Mbps unlimited connection in Kolkata

My LCO is charging me Rs 400 extra than the price shown in invoice. But before I confront him with this, I would like to know how much other users are paying

So please list your prices for Siti Broadband 1Mbps unlimited packages here


Many thanks!


----------

